# Hey



## Frosty (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey there!

Just found this forum on a link from another board, and thought id sign up. I've been composing orchestral stuff for a few months now, and have been looking for places to discuss composition etc.


----------



## elith (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome Frosty :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome onboard Frosty. Feel free to post your compositions in the members' composition area.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 6, 2005)

Ey Frosty,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Jackull (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice to see you here... This is a great place to share your compositions & discuss with everybody. A very fine forum...

jacKuLl


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Frosty !







Have fun at VI Control and watch out for the sun


----------

